
Evernote's New Privacy Policy Lets Staff Read Notes to Improve Service - marban
https://help.evernote.com/hc/en-us/articles/235660588
======
merricksb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177971)

------
modernerd
You can opt-out of the machine learning features (which use manual human
review) in your account settings at
[https://www.evernote.com/PersonalSettings.action](https://www.evernote.com/PersonalSettings.action).

You cannot opt-out of allowing staff to read your notes altogether, but you
can export your data and move to another service.

If you don't need OCR and are on Mac/iOS, I have found Bear to be a great
note-taking alternative to Evernote.

[http://www.bear-writer.com/](http://www.bear-writer.com/)

It includes Markdown support, code syntax highlighting (for some languages),
and Evernote migration:

[http://www.bear-
writer.com/faq/Code%20Snippets/Show%20code%2...](http://www.bear-
writer.com/faq/Code%20Snippets/Show%20code%20highlighting%20in%20your%20code%20snippets/)

[http://www.bear-
writer.com/faq/Import/Migrate%20from%20Evern...](http://www.bear-
writer.com/faq/Import/Migrate%20from%20Evernote/)

~~~
stillworks
For Mac, there is also Quiver. It's an upfront paid app rather than a
subscription.

Support for MD and notes can be synced using iCloud.

Bear seems nice as well, hadn't heard of it before. Quite like the iOS
support.

Haven't used Evernote since I moved to Quiver but will give Bear a spin as
well.

~~~
mercer
I like Quiver but search is pretty bad. I wish it worked like Notational
Velocity / NVAlt, but it looks like the app isn't getting regular updates
(another thing that worries me a bit).

It's a shame, because in all other aspects I really like Quiver.

------
cannonpr
It would be an improvement if these processes at least followed a "Justify,
Notify, Appeal" pattern for human access. Yes I would prefer it to not be done
at all, but I would at least appreciate knowing why and when they did it, and
being given a period to try and request that they don't do It. Hell if even
that seems cumbersome, just being notified it was done would be a huge step
forward. A good example would be how slack deals with requests of private
history by organisation owners, that made everyone in my company at least
somewhat more comfortable.

------
jimstr
I keep a lot of scans in my Evernote account, and the built-in OCR is very
handy for searching old documents. Does anyone know of any good alternatives
here, preferably something you can host somewhere (compared to just running it
on your desktop)?

~~~
planetjones
owncloud I guess - I think there are OCR plug-ins (though I don't know how
well they work)

------
dahdum
Welp, just exported and cancelled my paid account. Too many personal and
business notes in there to feel good about them traipsing about as they
please.

~~~
s_kilk
May I ask which service (if any) you're moving to?

~~~
cbcoutinho
Some commenters using Mac/iOS had some suggestions above. I haven't been able
to find a cross-platform replacement, so I just minimize the mission-critical
stuff I need on the cloud. Instead of changing tools, I just adapt how I use
the tools

------
Nursie
Evernote lost me as a potential user when they partnered with Samsung and got
installed as a mandatory/system app on my Note 3, demanding frequent updates
and running in the background, impossible to get rid of without rooting.

~~~
singularity2001
Evernote lost me as a customer when they were forced to partner with the NSA

------
vijayboyapati
I can't guess the tone of the letter. Could have used some love.

------
gil
I for one would be more than happy if they organized them too while they are
at it.

Too many times I use Evernote as a dump of everything and end up with ideas,
email addresses, random names for people/services/brands/wtv, book/movie/music
titles all in the same note that I then need each into their correct notebook
and note at a later time. The problem is that there is never a good later
time.

edit: typo

------
lima
How does Google handle this?

------
red_dinosaur
To be fair the notice does tell you how to prohibit/deactivate this "feature".

~~~
marban
For the .1% of users who read the TOS updates.

